# American w/Italian passport?



## BuddyandElsa (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Everyone!
Please forgive me if this question has already been answered one thousand times:
I am American, currently living in the U.S., with Italian citizenship.
When I move to Italy with my American partner, to whom I am not married, what documentation will I need to make sure is in place so that he will he be allowed basic access to living in Italy, such as an ability to work, receive healthcare, etc.?
Do we absolutely need to be married for such access?
And if so and we do marry, what documentation is necessary for him to live in Italy?

Thank you in advance to all who share their thoughts with me on this!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes you need to get married.

Basically

1) You need to establish residency. That means finding a place to live and going to the town hall to register.

2) Likely makes sense to get married in the US and file your marriage certificate with the consulate.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

https://www.comune.roma.it/resources/cms/documents/cae347415ebb244c525f690dd8ed5779.pdf

For example that's the form you'd need to fill out in Rome


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

This is just my 2 cents as I have no legal basis for my statement other than logic. My wife is a US/Italian dual citizen. I am on a permesso. We had to have our US marriage certificate translated and filed with our commune. So I just don't see a benefit of marrying in the US. If I'm missing something I'd like to know.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If they marry here they have to wait until that's dealt with before registering. Also the sooner they marry the sooner the non Italian spouse can apply to naturalize. Also the consulate may translate things. They might not.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah Nick I don't know what the process is to marry in Italy. If it's lengthy it might make sense to do it in the US.


----------

